# MCSE and ECA



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hello guys,

I am new to studying the process of Canada Skilled immigration program so kindly bear with me for any repetitive questions....

1) I have 2 Years B.Sc (Computer Science) degree original attested from HEC, however i understand that I need to get a photocopy attested in sealed envelop for assessment.

Prior to BSc, I have completed Technical diploma in Electrical egnineering (3 years) from BTE.
However, do I also need to send sealed envelops of my diploma and SSC certificates as well? or only BSc is required?

2) Furthermore, I have also MSCE & ITIL professional certifications, do they also need to be included in my educational assessment?

3) Last questions, I have 7+ years of experience in relevant field, what types of documents are required to prove my experience and at what stage these will be required? Any links available for such information and specific formats?

Your input will be highly appreciated.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) Consult WES or whichever organisation who will do the assessment of your educational qualifications.

Just a note... your Pakistani Comp Sci BSc degree will likely _not_ equate to a Canadian BSc qualification, as the Comp Sci BSc is a _*4* (four) _ year program. You _might_ have it assessed at the _Associate's Degree_ level. 

Your _diploma_ will _not_ equate to a Canadian engineering degree. Again, the Canadian engineering program is a 4 year course. You might get an Associate's Degree assessment, but make no mistake: you _do not_ have a qualification that will equate to a Canadian degree.

2) No, as they're not academic qualifications like a BSc, MA, or PhD and do not require any long-term course of study (i.e. anyone can study the MCSE or ITIL courses and sit the certification exam without having a BSc or other university qualification).

3) What does the Government of Canada website say? You _have_ looked there, haven't you?


----------



## adnanshah88 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl for your input,

Does this mean that I might get an ECA as "not qualified" lets say? or it will be considered at lower level of education (e.g., BSc will be considered at associate level rather than bachelors)?

Yes, I have been looking around on the website however unable to find any such particular information.

Unlike Australia, where you will have your work experience assessed along with your education and all assessment bodies have provided online all related sample templates in order to prepare employment reference in specific formats, whereas on Canadian website, I could only find them asking how many years of experience do I have and how much points I may get against it.

So what next? At which stage I am likely to provide proof of my employment? And any specific format with particular requirements of attestation stuff? That's what is confusing me actually.

Forgive me if I missed it on website however so far I am unable to find such link/info.

Thanks again.!!! 



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> 1) Consult WES or whichever organisation who will do the assessment of your educational qualifications.
> 
> Just a note... your Pakistani Comp Sci BSc degree will likely _not_ equate to a Canadian BSc qualification, as the Comp Sci BSc is a _*4* (four) _ year program. You _might_ have it assessed at the _Associate's Degree_ level.
> 
> ...


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

First off, _completely forget how Australia does things_ - Canada is an independent country that makes its own laws and is answerable to no one in its policy, so Australian immigration has absolutely _no bearing_ on how the Government of Canada forms its immigration policy and what you may have experienced in immigrating to Australia _will be_ completely different from what you will experience in trying to come to Canada. 

Next, read up on the whole Express Entry process (the means in which you will apply to come to Canada). You will be interested in the Federal Skilled Worker program. Also, have a look at the video in the "How Express Entry Works" sticky at the top of this branch - it will give you an overview of how the Express Entry program works. Again, surely you have found this online?

In regards to your ECA, its only function is to evaluate foreign educational qualifications against Canadian standards. _Unlike_ in Australia, it has no bearing as to whether or not you are "qualified" or "not qualified" to enter the Express Entry program - that determination (whether one is qualified to enter the Express Entry pool) is a completely different matter and can be determined here... the ECA it is only an indicator as to what your education qualification is equivalent to, when compared to Canadian educational standards. Based upon the assessment(s), you will receive points towards your CRS ranking. Again, this is explained in the Express Entry program section of the Government of Canada website.

In regards to your CRS ranking, if you don't already have a valid, qualifying job offer _or_ a Provincial Nomination, if your CRS is lower than 450 then your chances of receiving an Invitation to Apply (for Permanent Residence in Canada) are very slim. In the 2+ years that the program has been in operation, the minimum CRS rank score has been 447, and it has only gone that low _once_. In the last 6 months or so, it's been way above the 450 mark.





adnanshah88 said:


> Thanks WestCoastCanadianGirl for your input,
> 
> Does this mean that I might get an ECA as "not qualified" lets say? or it will be considered at lower level of education (e.g., BSc will be considered at associate level rather than bachelors)?
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

adnanshah88 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to studying the process of Canada Skilled immigration program so kindly bear with me for any repetitive questions....
> 
> 1) I have 2 Years B.Sc (Computer Science) degree original attested from HEC, however i understand that I need to get a photocopy attested in sealed envelop for assessment.


That two year degree will not be considered equivalent to a Canadian degree. The Pakistani education system simply isn't up to Canadian standards and here it would take four years to do that degree, not two. You will likely be assessed as having the equivalent of a Canadian college diploma which is nowhere close to a degree.




> Prior to BSc, I have completed Technical diploma in Electrical egnineering (3 years) from BTE.
> However, do I also need to send sealed envelops of my diploma and SSC certificates as well? or only BSc is required?



It wouldn't hurt to do so.





> 2) Furthermore, I have also MSCE & ITIL professional certifications, do they also need to be included in my educational assessment?


Professional certifications are meaningless.


----------



## abbasahmad (Mar 10, 2009)

I've two-year B.Sc Computer Science and
two-year MSc Computer Science degrees. 
Can some expert expat guide the equivalency to ECA?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

abbasahmad said:


> I've two-year B.Sc Computer Science and
> two-year MSc Computer Science degrees.
> Can some expert expat guide the equivalency to ECA?


Simple.

Your BSc _isn't_ equivalent to a Canadian BSc, as the Canadian program is _*4* (four)_ years duration.

Your MSc is very likely _not_ equivalent to a Canadian MSc, as one requires a Bachelor's degree in order to become a Masters candidate in Canada.

You _might_ get the equivalent of a BSc using _both_ of your degrees but make no mistake that your qualifications _will *not*_ equate like-for-like (i.e. you do not have the equivalent of a Canadian BSc _and_ MSc).

For a definitive guide to what you have, you _must_ have your qualifications evaluated by either ICAS or WES... those are the only third-party organisations recognised by the Government of Canada - nobody here, on an anonymous Internet message board, can tell you exactly what your "degrees" equate to in Canada,


----------

